
Genomics pioneer Jun Wang on his new AI venture - superfx
http://www.nature.com/news/exclusive-genomics-pioneer-jun-wang-on-his-new-ai-venture-1.18091
======
x0x0
I admire his clarity of purpose:

    
    
       This is my lifetime project. Before I retire, I want to make this happen. 
       I’m 39, so I hope to make the whole thing happen in the next 20 years. I’m a 
       little bit nervous, but also excited, because I know I'm doing the right 
       thing. I am a risk-taker. I am betting all of my credibility on this.

------
sjg007
This is the future, the only thing is that building black boxes that can do
these complicated mappings to learn higher order abstractions and
relationships between the data.

